# Adventures of Pepperoni and Simone! (ongoing thread)



## Laceychica

*Simon and Pepper (ongoing thread)*

Meet Pepper my yellow breast senegal!! Due to having green under the tail I believe Pepper is a girl.. please correct me if I am wrong! her feathers have already began to grow in and she loves making sound effects!!


this is peppers cage after it was cleaned and before set up! (Kiwi and Aztec will be upgraded to the same cage very soon!!)


Pepper loves her banana chips!




sharing eggs with mom haha



please ignore the hat hair!!!

step up!!



loves a head/neck rub!

Meet Simon! from what I have been told Simon is a male African grey congo. he is a closet whistler! He used to talk.. we never heard a peep until he was here for a few days and thought we left.. then he started whistling something beautiful! I hope he will come out of his shell soon!

getting his cage set up..


on our way home!!





dad and Simon have an amazing bond already!


----------



## Jonah

Wow....those are some beautiful birds.....:loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wonderful little Simon and Pepper are SO fortunate to have been adopted by you Lacey!

I'm thrilled you've started an on-going thread to share lots of pictures of them with us. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Therm

I'm sure they are both going to thrive now! Simon looks tiny in his super HUGE cage! 
They are both so sweet, I'm glad they have someone caring for them.


----------



## StarlingWings

Lacey, many congratulations, both of them are stunning! I'm sure they'll be very much happier in their new loving home  

I hope to see lots, lots, lots more of these guys


----------



## Laceychica

Thank you everyone for the kind words! After I had convinced my dad into bringing home Simon we went to see him. I saw Pepper and just knew I HAD to have her come home with us too! We were told she does not like men.. she takes food from my dad through the cage but both times he tried to take her out.. she made him bleed.. oops :evil:! If my mom or I go to the cage and open the door she has her foot in the air off the perch just waiting to come out! 

I will definitely be taking some new and updated pictures! I will break out the good camera! They both are already growing new feathers, I just noticed some very long yellow pinnies coming in on Peppers belly! It is very exciting! They both are preening and not plucking anymore! I cannot wait for them to show us their true potential! The previous owner informed me Pepper is well acquainted with clicker training and now that she is settled in and trusting me I cannot wait to get started!! My parents are getting over colds.. (thankfully working in a doctors office my immune system is strong!) Pepper has picked up coughing.. then starts laughing.. hearing her laugh melts my heart and I just LOVE it!!!


----------



## StarlingWings

How amazing to see what a difference you've made in their lives, Lacey! I can already tell they love being a part of the flock  I'm sure when their new feathers develop fully, they'll be even more stunning!


----------



## aluz

It's great to see Pepper and Simon already settling in well in their new home and I'm very glad that you can see some new feathers growing in! 
They will surely be very happy, and all of their needs will be met now that they have such caring and attentive owners. 

I would also love to hear your Pepper's rendition of the coughing sound followed by the laugh as well as other vocabulary/sounds learnt by both of them so far.


----------



## CaptainHowdy

Taking on pluckers can be very rewarding but also very frustrating. They may appear to grow in feathers and be 'cured' only for them to decide one day to rip them all out again. It can be a long road.

Your guys dont appear to be too destructive as they still have a lot of the downy feathers so hopefully they arent in the habit of it yet.

Some words of advice though if i may. The cage for your sennie looks too small from those pictures and a bigger cage means space for more toys 

As these are new birds and especially as they are pluckers please take them to an avian vet if you havnt already, for good new bird health checks and also for some basic bloodwork.

Any new bird should ideally be tested for pbfd and psittacosis (avian chlamydiosis/ chlamydia psittaci) however its even more important for any bird who has any feather abnormalities or loss. Given the plucking i would also be going for polyoma and possibly giardia as a precaution although from what i can see the pattern doesnt look typical giardia but thats never a guarantee. Also your avian vet may suggest further testing to rule other things out, please make sure the pbfd and psittacosis are done by blood. Dont bother with psittacosis by faecal it gives false negatives. Pbfd they also might take some feathers to test aswell to be double sure.

I would also suggest microchipping (it goes in the pectoral muscle in birds) and dna sexing - blood or feather is fine. Purely on the basis it is much better for a vet to be able to diagnose or discredit certain conditions if they know the gender they are working with.

Not sure of your experience with parrots but please dont feed any peanuts/ monkeynuts as they can contain mold spores which can cause aspergilliosis which can be fatal.

Hope im not teaching you to suck eggs so to speak (hope you get the saying lol) but its information i wish i would have known when i first started taking in rescue parrots - thankfully i have a brilliant avian vet


----------



## Laceychica

Time for an update! Simon will now be Simone from now on as we found an egg in her cage today! Pepper is looking amazing!

this one is a couple weeks ago..



and this is current!



I will have to figure out how to trim my recording and put it up of the whistling and talking!


----------



## StarlingWings

Beautiful before and after pics, Lacey, Pepper looks lovely  

And it's funny that Simon is now Simone


----------



## Budget baby

It's amazing how love and care can conquer. They both are thriving in your care Lacey. Karma to you .


----------



## Laceychica

*Peppers Laugh*

Sorry about the video quality, but this is just a short clip of Peppers hilarious laugh!!






I cant seem to embed the video so here is a link!


----------



## aluz

That's so cute, it's also funny how Pepper immediately responds to your laugh!


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh awesome update!! New feathers are looking great on "Simone" ! Poor babies, I'm glad they have a loving home now. Hopefully the plucking was only because of the previous circumstances.

2 of my 3 parrots are also Poicephalus species related to Simone. My Red Bellied parrot I've had for 21 years now, and my rare Ruppell's parrot .


----------



## Laceychica

*Pepper doing some early morning shopping*

too cute not to share!!


----------



## shanebudgie

pepper is going shopping.wonder what she will buy lol.beautiful picture.Blessings


----------



## FaeryBee

*Pepper and Simone are doing SO well since you've adopted them, Lacey! :urock:

I absolutely  love the picture of Pepper pushing her little shopping cart. Adorable!*


----------



## Laceychica

I just realized I have not really posted any update pics of them!! unfortunately I don't have any pics of Simone on my phone to post I will have to download off my camera this week! I do however have pics of Pepper as she is usually riding around with me when I am home!!


----------



## shanebudgie

So cute.beautiful photos.pepper loves to be with you.Blessings always


----------



## Laceychica

she is becoming all too spoiled too.. lol if I stop rubbing her head she will lean back and bump the top of her head against my cheek over and over until I give her a scratch.. and if I start talking to someone else she will tap her beak on my shoulder like a wood pecker for my attention.. then starts laughing haha


----------



## StarlingWings

She's crazy  What a sweetie


----------



## aluz

Your Pepper is such a funny girl, I wonder what she will be placing on her shopping cart!  
I'm very glad her feather condition has improved so much while under your care. I can see from the photos that you have a really special bond with her.


----------



## Laceychica

She is pretty smart too! I have only been pooped on twice since January!! Every 20 minutes or so I will put her on a perch or her cage and say go poop! and she will.. then I say yayyy pepper!! and clap my hands and pick her back up! That is especially nice when she gets into her mood where she MUST be on the top of my head preening me  Thank you for all of the comments! We do have a pretty special bond! she is very close with my mom as well, but my mom always tells me she does not laugh or make sound effect as often if I am not in the room. When I come home from work and say "HELLO EVERYONE" my mom responds with "who is it????" and Pepper will just go nuts chirping!! its a really great feeling!


----------



## Island

Pepper really likes shopping lol


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, Lacey, Pepper really is clever! :clap: I didn't even see the shopping cart the first time round, that's so cute 

I would be careful with "training" her regarding her poop. It may get to the point where she only will poo when you're there to tell her to do so, and if you're gone for a while she may hold it, which can be very detrimental to her health


----------



## Laceychica

*Peppers love for almonds*



did you buy all of these for me?!?!?!
let me at them!!!!!!!!!





nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## FaeryBee

*Simply too precious for words!*


----------



## StarlingWings

How cute she knows exactly who they're for


----------



## aluz

Haha, it does seem that Pepper has claimed all of those almonds for herself!


----------



## Laceychica

*Quality Time*

I was in New York yesterday for my friends bachelorette party! Someone is very happy to have me home!


----------



## jean20057

*Pepper is just precious!!! And she could not look happier to have you home!*


----------



## Laceychica

here is a short video of her head rub! You can see at the end how she will lean up to me for more when I stop. Unfortunately I dropped my phone.. lol


----------



## StarlingWings

Pepper is adorable! I can tell from the cute video and pictures how much she loves you   

The selfie of you both is lovely  What a sweetheart!


----------



## jean20057

*Wow, you can really tell that Pepper is infatuated with you. She's such a little sweetheart.*


----------



## RavensGryf

Pepper looks so good ! Cute selfie! Wasn't she plucked when you first got her?


----------



## aluz

That's one of the best and sweetest welcomes any pet bird owner could ever get! Your Pepper has clearly missed you and is now making the most of it!


----------



## Laceychica

RavensGryf said:


> Pepper looks so good ! Cute selfie! Wasn't she plucked when you first got her?


She was very plucked! It seems she is still having trouble with her chest but I never see her pluck. I do see new feathers coming in under the white fluff, so hopefully she will have her green v very soon!

this is when we first got her.. poor baby must have been so stressed out!



thank you everyone for all of the sweet comments! After the budgies have their flight time I will bring her in and read them all to her  she still is not flying however I have tried to have her sit with me one time and one time only when the little ones were out and they try to dive bomb her (mainly kiwi)! I decided after that.. no more!


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow Lacey, that is so great - the before and after pics . She has grown almost all her feathers in again! 

As we know there are many reasons for plucking, many of which even the best owners aren't at fault for, but looks like in Pepper's case it was behavioral/emotional. This is testimony that you have provided the stable, safe, entertained environment that birds need... where she feels loved and comfortable to thrive in :thumbsup:


----------



## Laceychica

not my fav pic of myself.. but too cute to keep to myself!





her feathers fully grown in!! She was preening just before this pic and left some of her fluff sticking out


----------



## RavensGryf

How cute, her face is leaning toward you . That is SO wonderful that she has fully grown in when she was so badly plucked, and now look at her! The before and after is just amazing.


----------



## Laceychica

Thank you! now if I could just get her to learn some tricks!!! All she wants to do is get a head rub.. ive tried using a chop stick for stick training.. she is TERRIFIED of it!!! Guess ill just keep working at it!


----------



## StarlingWings

Pepper is such a beautiful sweetheart, Lacey 

She loves you so much, I can see it in her face in that first picture with you. It truly warms my heart to know that this little one is so healthy and happy now :hug: 

:urock: for such a great job with Pepper!


----------



## aluz

This latest pic of you and Pepper is unbelievably precious!! Pepper is just so happy to be with her favourite human/friend! 

It's also wonderful that she is now fully feathered! :clap: :woot: arty:


----------



## FaeryBee

*You've done such a wonderful job with Pepper, Lacey.
It's great that she is now a healthy and happy little girl and she obviously loves you very much.*


----------



## Birdbaby

I just read through this entire thread for the first time and I am SOOOOO amazed at how good Pepper is doing and how great of a birdie mommy you are! Really heart warming <3


----------



## Laceychica

*A quick update!*

Hello everyone!! Been gone a while so I just wanted to post some update photos over the last few months!!!

this is Pepper today, playing with her straw hat.. hehe




she also has a cowboy hat she used for halloween... gotta love accessories!!





Here is a picture I submitted in for a contest for Bingo Blitz pet of the week.. guess what.. SHE WON! go SIMONE!!



Cheeto thief...





Pepper was angry at me for taking a pic after her bath .... 



Simone has a new playstand!!



She didnt want to smile for the camera..


----------



## Laceychica

Here are a couple videos of my silly Pepper..

That is my dad reaching over to give Pepper a head rub.. hes brave.. but she was nice here.. she usually will go after him..  just does not like males for some reason...

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttzEOu2ZZHs"]Digging to China? - YouTube[/nomedia]

A laugh and a tail wag.. happy bird!!!

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmdGu9s4eJ0"]Laugh and tail wag - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## RavensGryf

Awesome new pics Lacey! Simone and Pepper sure look like they have fun at your house . It still amazes me how Pepper is fully feathered now as compared to when you brought her home!


----------



## Laceychica

Hello all we have been away a while but were back..and my thread is no good with no pics so I am starting a new one!! For those of you who dont know me I rescued two parrots almost 2 years ago now! Pepperoni- Pepper for short is a Senegal and we have become very good friends! Simone the African grey is my dads friend but we are getting to know eachother!

Meet Pepperoni! She was plucked naked when I rescued her .. poor baby!!!! Her feathers are now grown in!! here are some pics of her 


















































































bath time!










looking out the window



















snapchat filters..hehehe



















she talks like stich from the movie lilo and stitch and i love her little voice!! she laughs, i mean cracks up and it is hilarious..coughs.. immitates zippers and the microwave.. she is just a doll!!

Now meet Simone!!
































































Simone turned 20 this past April! he was simon when we got him and on his bird cert.. but when he started laying eggs we changed his name to Simone and now he is a she lol!!!
She can say hello and whistle all kinds of tunes.. when you leave the room. It doesnt matter if she knows your on the other side of the wall..if she cant see you she will whistle and even whistle back and forth but as soon as you walk into the room she turns into a statue!!!

I have gotten into glass etching over the past couple months and I made this plate for my dad for his birthday in October!!!










thanks for stopping by everyone! We will keep updating!!


----------



## vhxsxs

That’s great it’s very nice of you to rescue them 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS

Great photos Lacey.

Pepperoni has made a miraculous recovery and looks so well.
The glass etching looks great, you’re a talented lady.


----------



## StarlingWings

Pepper looks amazing!! I remember when you adopted them and she looks unrecognizable now! She's such a happy little bird  

I'm glad that Simone is doing well, too-- that glass etching you did of her is fantastic! 

Thank you so much for the update :thumbup:


----------



## Hunterkat

Pepper and Simone look like they are both doing so well! I love the glass etching of Simone!


----------

